# Schwinn World Voyageur    SWEET!



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 19, 2022)

Picked this up last week.   The condition of this bike is pretty amazing.  It had dry gumwalls on it but of course whitewalls were going on anyway to give it some pop. The seat was just a Target type Schwinn seat.  I put a BELT leather seat on it which is kind of a Japanese Brooks seat.  Thought that seemed appropriate.  Will be casually looking for a YFC Super Seamless seat but I'm happy with the BELT. It's an upgrade on the YFC anyway.   Always a little surprising bikes can stay in this condition. I wonder if the stem bolt plug is original, never seen it before.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 19, 2022)

Beautiful


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Jan 19, 2022)

Beautiful example, I think the seat post is backwards, normally hangs to the rear.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes after the pics I turned the seatpost around. Now looks better!  Can't believe I didn't notice it earlier.  Thanks!  The funky Creip Rider seatpost only had one of the clamps (anybody got one?)  maybe that is why they turned it around.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 19, 2022)

Super cool ride 😎👍


----------



## PfishB (Jan 19, 2022)

Very nice! I have one I picked up several years back.  When acquired it was not quite in as good shape as yours but it restored to almost new looking - good enough and then some for me.  Looks aside, a great rider.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 19, 2022)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Picked this up last week.   The condition of this bike is pretty amazing.   Always a little surprising bikes can stay in this condition.




I'm always surprised they can get so messed up. my 39 year old Centurion Road Bike is still in very good condition with many many thousands of miles. 

very cool bike, what year is it?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks!!    This is a June 72 bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 19, 2022)

I never even knew Schwinn made bikes like that back then, all I ever saw were the HEAVY Varsity's and Continentals among my friends when we all started getting "10 speeds".


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2022)

Now that's a showroom floor beauty queen! And it was found in an old dairy barn in Wisconsin? 😉


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2022)

No mention of the World Voyager in the catalogs but that's Sunset Orange right. So a 1973 color and no mention of that model in 73 either. The Voyager II came out in 1974. I'm surprised it's not in the catalogs! Did Metacortex discuss this model at one point? I'm thinking he had one and I sent him some Sunset bar tape.
Kinda late, it's Kool Orange. The Super Sport and Sports Tourer were Sunset.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey GT

It is curious about no catalog mention. They did put out a one sheet flyer about them.  They were in 72 and 73.  The Opaque Blue was only in 73 so they are harder to find.   Metacortex (wish he would check in) is the go to guy on these for sure.


----------



## bikerbluz (Jan 20, 2022)

Nice info. Did you get that at a Picqua bike shop? One in there just like this that may have had a little drool still on it from me. If so I apologize 😀. I have recently become a big time lover of bar end shifters, also. Use to shy away from them until I got my 72 Crescent Pepita equipped with those. Now I am in the hunt for more, seem to be a little less awkward then down tube.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey Bluz

Bought it from an individual.  He is a Sting-Ray guy so this one did not fit his collection and he moved it along.


----------



## Quakertownrich (Jan 28, 2022)

Sweet bike, congrats!
I picked these up last year, wish they were made 25".



The only "upper-tier" bikes I haven't touched. The Opaque Blue one is in exceptional condition, Kool orange one isn't as pristine.


----------



## Alan Brase (Feb 5, 2022)

I've got an identical orange one that I bought brand new in Iowa in 1973 or 1974. I actually bought it for my wife about the time I bought a P13 Paramount. We were both 24 years old and I was more serious than she was. I could put up with the bother of sew up tires for a decade, but eventually usually rode alone and just jumped on the Voyager.  I ended up with both bikes in the divorce some decades later as it was my most usual "go to" daily rider.  Mine is nearly original only the seat and tires being changed. These were built by Panasonic? in Japan with the "World" badging. They were also sold in a flambouyant yellow, I think. It is a comfortable touring bike, 72 degree angles, I think and somewhat softer than the P13 which was actually short and stiff, maybe 74 degrees.  I see these on Ebay at prices higher than Paramounts. Nice bike but I'd put them below Paramounts and Superiors, more like a  high end Fuji or Mizutani.


----------



## sworley (Feb 5, 2022)

Alan Brase said:


> I've got an identical orange one that I bought brand new in Iowa in 1973 or 1974. I actually bought it for my wife about the time I bought a P13 Paramount. We were both 24 years old and I was more serious than she was. I could put up with the bother of sew up tires for a decade, but eventually usually rode alone and just jumped on the Voyager.  I ended up with both bikes in the divorce some decades later as it was my most usual "go to" daily rider.  Mine is nearly original only the seat and tires being changed. These were built by Panasonic? in Japan with the "World" badging. They were also sold in a flambouyant yellow, I think.



Yes, made by a Panasonic for Schwinn. Not sure if the lower end World Travelers, World Tourers were also Panasonic made? “World” seemed to denote Japanese made.

Pretty sure these were offered in Kool Lemon, Opaque Blue and Kool Orange. Am I missing any other colors? Maybe Opaque Green?


----------



## Tim s (Feb 5, 2022)

Beautiful bike, love the whitewalls with the orange color of the bike. Tim


----------

